# Is this an good rat mix to start out with? (USA)



## Walnut (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi, I plan on getting 4 male rats sometime within the next year or so and after doing some research I decided I wanted to make my own rat mix and I was wondering if this is okay to start off with? Also, would I probably want to get rid of/add as they grow older? (besides the protein)

Base mix:50%

25%Oxbow
25%reggie rat mix

Protein:10% (would it be better to just do 10% fish dog food?)
5%Dried mealworms
5% dried shrimp

Processed Grains:25%
5%Amaranth Grains
5%tri coloured pasta
5%oats
5% Fiber one original bran cereal
5%pearl barley

Herbs and veg:10%
Rosewood natures salad

Seeds:5%
Flaxseeds, Sesame, hemp seeds, pumpkin seed


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

First of all, I recently made a food mix based on the Shunamite diet and my rats love it. If u are looking for a good video on how to make it I recommend Emiology on youtube. Your plan sounds great but a suggestion/alternative for the base mix is Harrisons Banana Brunch or 1/2 of the base mix White Mill Pure Rat Food and 1/2 Oxbow Adult rat food. Reggie rat is good but the White Mill food is a little healthier. 

I agree that dog food is a good option for protein I use Natural Balance L.I.D Salmon and Sweet Potato small breed dog food. My rats like and it is small enough kibbles that they can hold it in their little hand. I also noticed that my girls don't like shrimp but they love dried mealworms and enjoy their mix with 5% dried mealworms and 5% fish dog food.

Overall, your grains, herbs, & seeds sound good.

I hope my suggestions help you!  🐹
-VivDaRatLuver


----------



## Walnut (Dec 26, 2020)

That's really helpful thank you so much! I can't find banana brunch where I live but I will definitely look into White mill for sure!


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

No Problem.  
I couldn't find banana brunch in the USA and can't afford the overpriced shipping so the White Mill worked great for me. I found some on petco.com.


----------



## Cdonati (Mar 21, 2020)

VivDaRatLuver said:


> First of all, I recently made a food mix based on the Shunamite diet and my rats love it. If u are looking for a good video on how to make it I recommend Emiology on youtube. Your plan sounds great but a suggestion/alternative for the base mix is Harrisons Banana Brunch or 1/2 of the base mix White Mill Pure Rat Food and 1/2 Oxbow Adult rat food. Reggie rat is good but the White Mill food is a little healthier.
> 
> I agree that dog food is a good option for protein I use Natural Balance L.I.D Salmon and Sweet Potato small breed dog food. My rats like and it is small enough kibbles that they can hold it in their little hand. I also noticed that my girls don't like shrimp but they love dried mealworms and enjoy their mix with 5% dried mealworms and 5% fish dog food.
> 
> ...


Hi 
Following this thread and just looked into the white mill . I see it has corn and alfalfa both of which I’m not excited about . Have you had any issues with this? I sure wish we could get the Harrison’s in the US!


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Cdonati said:


> I see it has corn and alfalfa both of which I’m not excited about . Have you had any issues with this? I sure wish we could get the Harrison’s in the US!


If you're interested in a Shunamite style homemade mix, a commercial base mix is nice but not at all necessary. You don't need either Banana Brunch or White Mill. You can make your own base mix. 

Homemade diets are such a complicated thing that it's really not something I've done a whole lot of research on but if you want to do a Shunamite diet, purchase [The Scuttling Gourmet e-books]. I've watched the emiology video on her mix and it seems like such an oversimplified version of the Shunamite diet. I really wouldn't trust her as any sort of authority on diet and nutrition.


----------

